# libicui18n.so build fail heads-up



## semi-ambivalent (Feb 13, 2011)

Just ran into a small issue with ports (as of 2011-02-12, 8.1R-p2, amd64). I upgraded www/firefox35 from .15 to .16 and it failed to build. There was a lot of angst when, after a reboot, other things that were already installed failed to run, like slim and gkrellm2 and whatnot.

The short of it is that the errors I was getting pointed to the system not being able to see libicui18n.so.38 even though "it" was there in /usr/local/lib/compat/pkg. 

I finally saw and fixed it by linking libicui18n.so.38.1 to libicui18n.so.38. Did the same for libicudata.so.38.1 and libicuuc.so.38.1. I don't normally like to do this but I've seen lots of such linking in places like /usr/lib and thought what the heck. 

Suspect something upgraded the .so libs but didn't re-create the subsequent needed symlink. Things work now, improperly or otherwise...

sa


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 13, 2011)

Slight chance if it was in /usr/local/lib/compat rather than in the subdir below it, it might have worked without the symlink workaround.  That compat is where I put obsolete .so.'s to avoid building too many ports at once sometimes, if all conditions, means, feasabilities etc. seem correct.  (OTOH ... I have "none" experience in testing any this-way vs that-way, and only tried this suggested way maybe just once.)


----------



## SirDice (Feb 14, 2011)

From /usr/ports/UPDATING:


> 20101214:
> AFFECTS: users of devel/icu
> AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org
> 
> ...


----------

